# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  11/11/11

## Bedford

TO ALL OUR SERVICE MEN AND WOMEN IN ALL OUR  WARS.  WE WILL REMEMBER THEM   IN FLANDERS FIELD
  by John McCrae, May 1915   
In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on  row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing,  fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.
 We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset  glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.
 Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we  throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who  die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields. 
LEST WE FORGET.

----------


## GeoffW1

Amen. Thinking of Grandpa Harry now....

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Lest we forget

----------


## Dr Freud

I'll sleep soundly tonight, because others have not and are not. 
Lest we forget.

----------

